# Aire at Veurne



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We spent Wednesday evening ( 2nd Sept ) along with two other English and one Dutch motorhome at the Aire on Lindendreef, Veurne.

A local Belgian chap was telling one of the other couples who had arrived earlier than us, that the Police have recently started to prosecuting every motorhome using the parking bays at the marina around the corner in Kaaiplaats, which is *not designated * for motorhome parking.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

When we were there three weeks ago it was full up at the marina, but the spaces just around the corner were empty. Chasper.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Zozzer, If it's the same one - adding a quick review of the stoppover entry would help to point this out to others in the future....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2197

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peejay said:


> Thanks Zozzer, If it's the same one - adding a quick review of the stoppover entry would help to point this out to others in the future....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2197
> 
> ...


Hello Peejay,

I just added a little review, and will send an email to [email protected] to see if they can confirm the latest situation.

regards

Zozzer


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I was there a couple of weeks ago for two nights, what a delightful town.

We parked in the clearly designated motorhome parking bays which were long enough to take our 7.2 metres + bikes on the back.

The marina had more motorhomes in than the official camper parking, the bays are too small to take anything longer than a van - we noticed one Adria Coral overhanging the footpath obstructing pedestrian access and damaging the planting. Another MH was parked on the forecourt of adjacent offices virtually in front of the reception doors! Totally inconsiderate and the sort of behaviour that leads to us losing official parking.

It would help to clarify the situation though if the local authority put a "No Campervans allowed" sign in the marina parking area.

It would be a shame to lose it as Belgium is not awash with that sort of facility.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree Veurne is a very nice town, there is a very good Chinese restaurant in , and if you are fortunate to be there when the bells are doing their carillon you are indeed blessed.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

chasper said:


> I agree Veurne is a very nice town, there is a very good Chinese restaurant in , and if you are fortunate to be there when the bells are doing their carillon you are indeed blessed.


Sadly last Wednesday, just as snuggled up under the duvae we were blessed with high winds, torrential rain and acompanied by conkers from the over hanging trees bouncing off the roof. But we still love the place.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Sadly last Wednesday, just as snuggled up under the duvae we were blessed with high winds, torrential rain and acompanied by conkers from the over hanging trees bouncing off the roof. But we still love the place. 

Please would you let me know when you plan to venture abroad next year! Sorry i don't know how to do the quote malarky.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

chasper said:


> Sadly last Wednesday, just as snuggled up under the duvae we were blessed with high winds, torrential rain and acompanied by conkers from the over hanging trees bouncing off the roof. But we still love the place.
> 
> Please would you let me know when you plan to venture abroad next year! Sorry i don't know how to do the quote malarky.


Just above this message there is a yellow bar. Look to the righthand side and you will see the word QUOTE. click on QUOTE and it will automatically open a reply box with the previous message quoted.

I'll be away in May next year.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Zozzer i shall avoid May next year. PS thanks for the info.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spartacus said:


> we noticed one Adria Coral overhanging the footpath obstructing pedestrian access and damaging the planting. Another MH was parked on the forecourt of adjacent offices virtually in front of the reception doors! Totally inconsiderate and the sort of behaviour that leads to us losing official parking.


Ah, not guilty. We don't have an Adria. :wink:

When we were there during their August music festival, there wasn't anywhere else to park up.
The bikes on the quayside path belonged to the French boater, whom I had consulted before parking there, so as not to cause any ill feeling. He jokingly indicated that there wasn't a problem, providing that I didn't operate the grey waste or toilet waste lever. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Below is the reply to my email requesting clarifiication of authorised parking in Veurne.

It now confirms that motorhome parking is not allowed by harbour in Kaasplaats and may lead to prosecution

_Dear Sir,

The only authorized parking for motorhomes in Veurne is in the Lindendreef !

Met vriendelijke groeten

Johan Den Baes

Toeristisch Attaché

Grote Markt 29, 8630 Veurne

Tel. 058/33.55.30, fax 058/33.55.96

[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> De informatie in deze internet-mail is vertrouwelijk en uitsluitend bedoeld voor gebruik door de geadresseerde._


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Zozzer.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We will be stopping there next Thursday night,en route to Germany.
Looks a lovely place, just a shame that we won't be seeing it during the day.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

**** said:


> We will be stopping there next Thursday night,en route to Germany.
> Looks a lovely place, just a shame that we won't be seeing it during the day.


Hi ****,

If you don't arrive too late, there are some nice cafe bars, etc, in the town square.

Safe travels,

Jock.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Unfortunately we don't get to Calais on the Train until about 10pm so it will be quite late when we arrive there. Then we are off early in the morning sadly.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

**** said:


> Unfortunately we don't get to Calais on the Train until about 10pm so it will be quite late when we arrive there. Then we are off early in the morning sadly.


Oh well, on the way back then maybe . :wink:

Jock.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Veurne Aire*

For an update on the Aire at Veurne, we parked in the "approved parking" on new years eve, with a couple of Belgium vans parked around the corner by the Marina.

I would be careful parking in the street if your vehicle is more than 7.5m long as it would either overhang the footpath or project into the roadway!

Then spent 3 nights at the Kompas autocamping site at Newport, and can give info on pricing and GPS location.


----------

